# It turns out I made a series...



## tzilla (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## tzilla (Jun 17, 2021)

This reminds me of a soundtrack, I can't think of what it was.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 17, 2021)

The track worked really well. I'm always staggered how much you are able to get from sampling an ordinary object. Along with many other reasons (Todd is very active on the course, posting weekly challenge and gives individual feedback which is incredibly helpful), those is why I am subscribed to your course!


----------



## tzilla (Jun 17, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The track worked really well. I'm always staggered how much you are able to get from sampling an ordinary object. Along with many other reasons (Todd is very active on the course, posting weekly challenge and gives individual feedback which is incredibly helpful), those is why I am subscribed to your course!


Bro! bro bro broham! Brohamsammich! Thank you for the shoutout.


----------

